# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Google parodie la table de Mendeleev pour rpertorier ses services, Android et Chrome  l'honneur

## Idelways

*Google parodie la table de Mendeleev pour rpertorier ses services*
*Android et Chrome  l'honneur*



L'offre des services, API et applications de Google est telle qu'il est parfois difficile d'en faire l'inventaire complet et de suivre l'volution de chacun des produits.

C'est pour cette raison que des ingnieurs de Google se sont (visiblement) amuss  parodier le tableau priodique des lments (ou table de Mendeleev) pour y classer les diffrents produits du gant amricain, et vanter par la mme occasion la diversit de son cosystme.

Le tableau qui en rsulte est interactif et color en fonction des catgories de services rpertoris en janvier 2011. On y trouve, dans l'ordre, les catgories : mobile, recherche, APIs de donnes, web social, publicit, golocalisation, Chrome, outils, gadgets et divers.



Le tableau souligne bien l'importance d'Android et de Chrome dans la politique-produit de Google qui les classe en ple position sur ce tableau  la fois ludique et pratique.

Pratique car on peut rejoindre le site du produit ou la documentation de l'API par un simple clic sur la case correspondante.


 ::fleche::  *Le tableau est accessible sur cette page*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce tableau ?

----------


## ElSpopo

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de ce tableau ?


Qu'ils s'amusent bien chez google?

----------


## Epica84

C'est sympa mais aprs faire un article dessus ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

Et parce qu'ils semblent bien s'amuser, je me demande si je n'irais pas bosser pour eux... Histoire de travailler avec des gens qui ont de l'humour...

Pas comme ici... Pas taper...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

il manque la fonctionnalit Loupe !
C'est illisible.

----------


## psychadelic

> il manque la fonctionnalit Loupe !
> C'est illisible.


soit tu sais pas lire, soit t'as pas mis tes lunettes... ::roll:: 




> *Le tableau est accessible sur cette page*


Sinon Adobe  fait un peu pareil avec ses softs, tous leurs icones font penser a chacun des symboles de cette table...

----------


## Invit

> soit tu sais pas lire, soit t'as pas mis tes lunettes...


Dsol mais je suis myope, donc pas de problme pour lire de prs.
Pour la lecture, j'ai du mal mais je fais des efforts.
Mais les caractres de 2 mm de haut, j'ai du mal.

----------


## Nono40

La ou on aprcie encore plus leur sens de l'humour, c'est que a ne s'affiche pas sous IE7 !

----------


## Sunchaser

> La ou on aprcie encore plus leur sens de l'humour, c'est que a ne s'affiche pas sous IE7 !


Ah tiens, c'est super marrant ce truc, j'ai essay avec IE et effectivement la page me donne un Grroos lien pour tlcharger Google Chrome  ::mouarf:: 
J'ai du rater un truc au passage, ou bien ...

----------


## psychadelic

> Dsol mais je suis myope, donc pas de problme pour lire de prs.
> Pour la lecture, j'ai du mal mais je fais des efforts.
> Mais les caractres de 2 mm de haut, j'ai du mal.


sur mon cran 15" les lettres font 6mm...
et tous les navigateurs ont une fonction loupe intgre
(sur opra il y a mme une icone tj prsente...)

----------


## Invit

> sur mon cran 15" les lettres font 6mm...
> et tous les navigateurs ont une fonction loupe intgre
> (sur opra il y a mme une icone tj prsente...)


Dsol mais si je suis oblig de sortir une loupe pour consulter un site, je zappe le site car il est mal conu, c'est tout.

----------


## taha1

::mrgreen:: 

pas mal le truc sauf que dans le tableau de Mendeleiev, tout  droite c'est les gazs rares, je ne pense pas que Installable Web apps est rare  :8-):

----------


## OWickerman

> Dsol mais si je suis oblig de sortir une loupe pour consulter un site, je zappe le site car il est mal conu, c'est tout.


ctrl et molette de souris pour zoomer.

----------


## Lung

> ctrl et molette de souris pour zoomer.


C'est une image. Donc, ca ne change rien. On voit juste les pixels plus gros, mais c'est toujours ilisible.

----------


## sly078

> *Le tableau est accessible sur cette page*


Puis



> ctrl et molette de souris pour zoomer.

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par Idelways
> 
> Le tableau est accessible sur cette page
> 
> 
> Puis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il n'y a pas le tableau sur cette page.
Juste un lien pour tlcharger chrome.

----------


## sly078

C'est vrai, comme l'ont dit Sunchaser et Nano40, le tableau n'apparat pas avec Internet Explorer...

----------


## zandru

> C'est une image. Donc, ca ne change rien. On voit juste les pixels plus gros, mais c'est toujours ilisible.


c'est pas une image mais bien un tableau, si on zoom le texte est plus lisible et s'adapte aux cases. :;): 




> Il n'y a pas le tableau sur cette page.
> Juste un lien pour tlcharger chrome.


Uniquement pour IE, sous Firefox a marche. Ils sont anti-M$ chez google  ::mouarf::

----------


## psychadelic

> Il n'y a pas le tableau sur cette page.
> Juste un lien pour tlcharger chrome.





> Uniquement pour IE, sous Firefox a marche. Ils sont anti-M$ chez google


Sur Opra a marche aussi  ::mouarf:: 
et aussi sans doute sur Safari et bien d'autres...
Je me demande toujours pourquoi certains s'acharnent toujours  utiliser IE... :8O:

----------


## mick605

> Je me demande toujours pourquoi certains s'acharnent toujours  utiliser IE...


Pour info, je suis sous IE9, et pas de soucis pour afficher la page ...

----------


## Lung

> Je me demande toujours pourquoi certains s'acharnent toujours  utiliser IE...


Parce c'est le seul navigateur autoris par mon administrateur-rseau.

----------

